
Apple Accidentally Leaks Radical iPhone Upgrade - mpweiher
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2019/06/11/apple-new-iphone-11-max-release-usb-c-lightning-upgrade-iphone-xs-max-xr/
======
Traster
As the article notes, the image actually never made sense because it was
pointing the lightning connector to the computer which obviously never
actually used lightning. So it's very possible that when they had to update
the imagery for the new iTunes some smart designer thought "We should probably
fix that".

